
Dorsey says Twitter is thinking about an edit button to fix typos in tweets - seapunk
https://thenextweb.com/twitter/2018/11/12/dorsey-says-twitter-is-thinking-about-an-edit-button-to-fix-typos-in-tweets/
======
diyseguy
One hopes the edit button will not work if someone has already liked the
tweet. Or else editing will reset the likes and retweets to zero.

